# Pumpkin cream cheese muffins



## cmartin0184 (Dec 23, 2014)

I made these for my residents at work for thanksgiving. I hunted around and found three good one and tested them. . Then i took what i liked from each one and threw them together. I wrote it down, but didn't keep the original recipes that i took from. Basically i liked ones muffin mix better than the others, kept it, like the cream cheese mix from another and kept that, and a streusel mix that wasn't on the first two...

Muffins:
2 1/4 cup all purpose flour
3 t pumkin pie spice
1 t baking soda
1/2 t salt
2 eggs, slightly beaten
2 cups sugar
1 cup canned pumpkin
1/2 extra vigrin olive oil

Cream cheese:
8 ounces cream cheese, softened
1/2 t vanilla extract 
1/2 cup sugar

Streusel topping:
1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/3 cup sugar
1/2 t ground cinnamon 
1/4 cup chopped pecans
3 tbs butter melted

Muffins:
Preheat oven to 350. Butter and flour bottom of muffin pan. 

In large bowl, combine flour pumpkin spice, baking soda, and salt. Beat the eggs, sugar, pumpkin and oil; mix into the dry ingredients. Divide among muffin pan. (i filled ea muffin spot 2/3s full like cupcakes)

Cream cheese: 
Combine sugar, cream cheese and vanilla extract. 

Take a teaspoon of the cream cheese and snuggle it into the top of the uncooked muffins. 

Streusel:
Mix flour, sugar, cinnamon, pecans. Melt butter and add to other ingredients. Will be crumbly. sprinkle about a teaspoon or so to top of cream cheese and muffin.

Bake in preheated oven for 20 to 22 minutes or until toothpick come out clean.

These are good. My resident and my co-worker's really enjoyed them.


----------

